# Hot flashes, does anything work?



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Horrid, horrid hot flashes! I am sweating from pores I didn't know could sweat. One minute I'm in an oven and drenched with sweat. A few minutes later I'm soaked and freezing. I only get a couple hours sleep at time before I have to kick off or pull on blankets. The bedroom fans are going full blast and my poor dh is a popcicle. I take 2 showers a day just to wash the sweat off. 

Tried Black Cohosh, didn't make even a tiny difference. Trying soy isoflavins now, still no difference. 

And to make it worse I've gained 8 pounds in the past month despite eating less!

I have a dr appointment later this week. I was hoping to avoid synthetic hormones but this is truly unbearable.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Are you taking any vitamins? I noticed that too much vitamin b of some kinds reinforces the hot flashes. Also I have avoid chocolate, especially at night.


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

High-dose niacin can cause a flushing effect. Caffeine can also worsen them.

I've tried black cohosh but IDK how well it's worked for me. They come and go along with my cycle; when I have the hot flashes, I don't menstruate, and vice versa.


----------



## Whisperwindkat (May 28, 2009)

Bio-identical progesterone. As we age sometimes our progesterone levels fall faster than our estrogen levels. Typically, hot flashes are a sign that these two hormones are out of balance. Find a functional medicine practitioner who uses bio-identical hormones and will test the sex hormones to make sure they are out of balance and can keep testing to ensure that you stay in balance. The synthetics are not the same molecularly as bio-identicals. And incidently if you are low in progesterone then soy is not something you want because it increases estrogen. This makes the imbalance worse. The Hotze health and wellness clinic and Dr. Erica Schwartz are two reliable sources of information on hormones. Oh, The Holtorf medical group is as well. Just google and read. After reading, I was able to convince my pcp that I needed to have my sex hormones tested and she did, but then she is more open to some things than other. I can remember prior doctors that never would have even entertained the thought. Hope this helps. Kat


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

A good diet, low sugar/carb intake, exercise. Evening primrose oil. It is a plant based~estrogen something or other. I take 1300 mg every morning and evening. Does fine unless I'm pigging out on the wrong stuff. The brand I use is royal brittany. I have tried other brands, don't seem as effective. I hear it has to be cold pressed and processed.


----------



## Lilith (Dec 29, 2012)

My Mom about drove my crazy last year with this same issue. She turned to essential oils. She uses Clary Sage oil on her chest where she can smell it all day - like a perfume. And when he does get a hot flash, peppermint oil on her wrists and back of her neck helps cool her down quickly. The higher quality the oil, the better result you would see. She also combined this with diet, exercise, ect as recommended above.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I've been taking a multi-vitamin for years. No extra niacin, no extra vitamin b. I'm scheduled for a blood draw Friday and the dr will check my hormone levels. Also said to stop taking the soy just in case there is another issue instead of menopause.

I cut way back on the caffeine and now I'm having an even harder time sleeping. I'm one of those weird people on whom caffeine acts as a depressant, not a stimulant. Never really have consumed much sugar and have never been a real big fan of carbs except for cookies and cake but I haven't even wanted those for the last few years. I'm not much of a chocolate fan either.

Exercise, don't see how I can get much more of that in. I'm usually very active and when I work it's not at a sit down job.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Years ago when I went thru menapause, I was having terrible hot flashes. I started taking "Lidea Pinkum" tablets (mispelled). When I was at Mayo Clinic getting my transplant (aplastic anemia) the doctors there found my little LP pills and asked for some to test; so Mayo Clinic was interested in them. *They worked great! *


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

These? (lidea pinkum)
http://www.discount-vitamins-direct.com/lydia-pinkham.php?ad=msndvdmisclp
Again, I already tried black cohosh. Does not help.

Whisperwindkat, I cannot thank you enough for the progesterone info. Fenugreek contains progesterone. I bought some yesterday and slept better last night than I had in months! Still having the flashes but not nearly a bad as yesterday. And this was only in one day!!!!!


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

sounds like screaming calcium deficiencies


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Not calcium deficiency. I've been taking a calcium supplement since I broke my foot a few years back and eat more than my share of cheese and ice cream. And yes, I also take a D3 supplement and get plenty of sunshine, 3+ hours yesterday.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Progesterone cream! They have it at the health food store.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Got my results back today. My hormone levels are on par with a post menopausal woman. She said it was highly unusual to go from regular periods to not having any. That's probably why the horrid hot flashes. Anyway, the fenugreek is working wonders. I'm down to a couple hot flashes a day and can sleep most of the night. The severity of the flashes has dropped from, "Help me I'm on fire!" to "warm summer afternoon" and without all the sweating. She said I should probably cut the dose back a bit but I'll wait until winter hits before I do that.


----------



## Whisperwindkat (May 28, 2009)

Danaus29 said:


> Got my results back today. My hormone levels are on par with a post menopausal woman. She said it was highly unusual to go from regular periods to not having any. That's probably why the horrid hot flashes. Anyway, the fenugreek is working wonders. I'm down to a couple hot flashes a day and can sleep most of the night. The severity of the flashes has dropped from, "Help me I'm on fire!" to "warm summer afternoon" and without all the sweating. She said I should probably cut the dose back a bit but I'll wait until winter hits before I do that.


 Glad to hear the fenugreek is working. There is also a progesterone cream. Don't know if the fenugreek has actual measured concentrations of progesterone or if it is a byproduct of the fenugreek. I know fenugreek will boost progesterone levels somewhat but not sure about the actual progesterone. Yes, hormonal balance is a glorious and wonderful thing! Bio-identical progesterone has so many other benefits...protects against heart attacks caused by spasms, osteoporosis and cancer. Helps to get rid of excess body fluid. Etc. etc. Remember to only use the progesterone cream for 2 weeks out of the month to mimic your own cycle. Don't worry once you are in balance those hot flashes will disappear. You might want to think about taking some milk thistle to boost your livers ability to get rid of excess hormone byproducts. That will help to get rid of the excess estrogen as your cells let it go. Blessings, Kat


----------



## RavenHawk Farms (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm not an expert on hot flashes as of yet, but I am approaching 47 and figure that I will be experiencing this "wonder" shortly. So with this slowly approaching I have been reading books, and asking questions of my older sisters. 1 has been through menopause naturally, and the other 2 surgically. All have used Motherwort with great success. Take it in tincture(liquid extract) form 2-3 times per day, and then put a few drops under your tongue when you feel a "flash" coming on. My one sister carries it in her purse and also has a bottle beside her bed. She says it works super fast. Motherwort is great for strengthening the heart, too! Two of my mentors, and very wise women, Susun Weed and Rosemary Gladstar, have great things to say about this wonderful herbal ally. Hope this helps.


----------



## gramma2eight (Jun 3, 2013)

Danaus29 said:


> Anyway, the fenugreek is working wonders. I'm down to a couple hot flashes a day and can sleep most of the night. The severity of the flashes has dropped from, "Help me I'm on fire!" to "warm summer afternoon" and without all the sweating.


Aha, will try it. I also have essential oils to take with it. Clary Sage and Progessence Phyto Plus. Another one is SclarEssence.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I've been taking 8 capsules of fenugreek a day and no longer having hot flashes unless I forget to take the fenugreek. Yes it's expensive but it's also worth every single penny. I am so very thrilled with the results.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

My Yvonne suffers from being too hot most of the time. Her solution? set the A/C on "meat locker". It doesnt help her situation, but it does drive me out of the house! LOL


----------



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

While my hot flashes are not near so bad as some people report, nor as frequent, I tried fenugreek tea and they seem to be gone altogether. I happened to get some good quality dried leaves and I make a tea with about a tablespoon in 12 oz. I would keep adding water to the same leaves and just drink that throughout the day. Although some sources on the internet say use seeds, ground up a bit, I find the dried leaves do the trick as well. I suggested this to my sister-in-law who is having them bad, so let us see how they work for her. 

It only took a few days to stop them. I'm a fan!:rock:


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

do you have these symptoms, too?
http://www.johnleemd.com/store/estrogen_dom.html
http://www.doctoroz.com/blog/victoria-maizes-md/benefits-flax


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Young Living has an essential oil that is effective, but I believe it is restricted in CA? 

https://www.google.com/search?q=ess...122&ie=UTF-8#q=progessence+plus+essential+oil


----------

